
Show HN: Sktch.io - m0dE
http://www.sktch.io/
======
gus_massa
I just wrote something in the link posted by woogiewonka and someone replied.
It looks much more useful if you can test it with someone.

Now this autogenerate a new board each time you enter the site, but it would
be nice to have a sticky public board, that where you can test with any random
person that is in the site. In particular you shod be around this public board
to "chat" wit users.

Expect to see lots of penis drawings! Also, clean it regularly so no one
expect that the art in the public board will be there forever.

I want colors! :) (stickers?)

Also, it can be useful to have a sound like a bell when someone writes after a
pause of a few minutes. So you can left one of this thing open shared with a
friend and get a ping sound when the other person decides to write after a few
hours. Don't make a sound at each point, because it would be annoying. Also,
please make it optional, because some times I'd don't like sounds.

This sound can be especially useful for you, to have an open tab with the
public shared board, and go to it when someone is present.

------
woogiewonka
[http://sktch.io/631114](http://sktch.io/631114)

------
stephenr
Doesn't seem to work, at all in Safari on iOS.

